# EO.. Edible EO's .. Dangerous?!



## aruala (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey Everyone 

So, Im starting to make lip balm and i'm quite confused about which essential oils can be used in the making process.. as far as i can tell ingesting EO's is not recommended but its not being ingested its for lip balm. I have a bunch of Aura Cacia EO's and im wondering if i can use them. If someone has any advice on what to use.. what you use.. anything it would help. 

<3
Aruala


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 28, 2014)

I've used peppermint and cinnamon in my lip balms but at very small quantities.  Can't speak to the brand you are asking about though.


----------



## aruala (Mar 29, 2014)

What brand do you use?


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 29, 2014)

I can't speak to Aura Cassia's quality either, but I used Mountain Rose Herb's Sweet Orange EO in my lip balm


----------



## Lindy (Mar 29, 2014)

In very small quantities, 1%:



Peppermint
Spearmint
Cinnamon
Sweet Orange
Lemon
Grapefruit
Lavender
Rose


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 30, 2014)

And to add to Lindy's suggestions, the combined EOs should total 1%. Some people think they should use 1% of each EO, and that's not correct.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 30, 2014)

You can also use less than 1%. The effect can be quite potent., especially the mints and cassia.


----------



## Happysoap (Mar 30, 2014)

I have used only a few drops in lip balm. A little goes a long way. In these small quantities EO is not dangerous.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks Deanna I should have specified that  :roll:


----------



## aruala (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone, i was starting to get concerned. I see that a lot of people use edible fragrance flavors? Thanks


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 31, 2014)

There are lip balm flavoring oils.   Nature's Garden, Element's Bath & Body and WSP all carry them.


----------



## FGOriold (Mar 31, 2014)

Some vendors will tell you in the product description of the EO is lip-safe too.


----------

